# MacBook-pro unknows partition table with usb pendrive

## DevOne

Hi,

I have a kernel-2.6.33 on intel macbook-pro: all works fine now, but i've a problem 

when I use hp usb pendrive...

dmesg shows me that hardware is successfully recognized (HP serial code and so on...) but

when it tries to automatically mount: 

```
sdc: unknown partition table
```

If I try to mount manually, with or without -t (auto, smbfs, ntfs) he says me: you must specify a partition type (ok it isn't map on sdc1 and so on...)

I've used that pen with other gentoo distribution, so i think all necessary kernel module are included...

Any suggestions are welcome

Thanks

Gianni

----------

## richard.scott

what do you get for:

```
# fdisk /dev/sdc
```

You should be mounting something like /dev/sdc1 if its there.

----------

## DevOne

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> what do you get for:
> 
> ```
> # fdisk /dev/sdc
> ```
> ...

 

sdc1 there isn't because of partition table problem

This is output:

```

localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sdc

Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdc: 2021 MB, 2021654016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 245 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x91f72d24

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdc1   *           1         246     1974240    b  W95 FAT32

Partition 1 has different physical/logical endings:

     phys=(244, 254, 63) logical=(245, 200, 18)

```

All is corrent: 2GB and FAT32...

----------

## richard.scott

Do you have any data on the disk?

If not, I'd delete sdc1 and re-create it.... don't forget to re-set the partition type to FAT32

You can format it, and it should work in both linux and windows then.

Rich.

----------

## DevOne

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> Do you have any data on the disk?
> 
> If not, I'd delete sdc1 and re-create it.... don't forget to re-set the partition type to FAT32
> 
> You can format it, and it should work in both linux and windows then.
> ...

 

I've more data on the disk...under linux sdc1 isn't created...

now partition type is FAT32, after format is FAT32...where is the difference?

Only thing I can think is that i use it under MacOSx...perhaps that is a problem (macOs create strainge file on usbpen)?!

----------

## DevOne

I've tried with another pendrive...formatting it under windows (FAT32): same result

It seems that really it isn't support for any fat/32 ntfs partition.

I'm not able to format it under linux because there isn't any mkfs.smbfs or similar

----------

## richard.scott

I've noticed that when you delete and create partitions under windows it creates them with incorrecy boundrys, but creating them under Linux makes them correctly.

You could install dosfstools to get mkfs.vfat to format FAT32?

Rich.

----------

## DevOne

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> I've noticed that when you delete and create partitions under windows it creates them with incorrecy boundrys, but creating them under Linux makes them correctly.
> 
> Rich.

 

As i've said, i've used that pen as is, under old gentoo-pc and it was ok (with original win FAT32)!

I can try to use dosfstools

----------

## DevOne

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Incredible...

yesterday i've updated iMac24 (9,1) with kernel 2.6.33...

I've tried to insert the same usb pendriver and....incredible!!!

dmesg shows me that sdb1 was created; in fact i've mounted that and

i've seen all content of pendrive.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hardaware and kernel option are the same of macbook-pro!

----------

## DevOne

 *DevOne wrote:*   

>   
> 
> Incredible...
> 
> yesterday i've updated iMac24 (9,1) with kernel 2.6.33...
> ...

 

No idea or question about it!?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DevOne

I cannot use any usb pen!!   :Confused: 

----------

## DevOne

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> I cannot use any usb pen!!  

 

How is it possible?

Maybe iMac24 hardware differs from macbook-pro in usb managment!?

No idea?

----------

